# Voting is closing up for a REMIX contest I'm in.  I'd LOVE some feedback!



## NinjaOtters (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.indabamusic.com/submissions/show/135574

For the past week or so I've been running around like CRAZY trying to get votes and comments and listens and shit on my remix.  Until I realized I forgot all about my furry friends I can whore myself out to 

The song I remixed is "We Come Running" by Youngblood Hawke or whatever.  It's the first remix I've ever done (well, at least ever "finished" haha), and I would totally love some feedback, especially critique! (also votes wouldn't hurt, heheheh...)

Thanks to anyone who takes a listen in advance! ^^;

P.S., I'm also interested in collaborating, so if anyone is interested after listening, tell me


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh shit you good at remixing song. and right now I'm trying to create my own songs by using sony Acid music studio 8 and i would love to collab with you but i don't know much about acid but i'm learning i really want to work with other artist.


----------

